# Favourite toothpaste flavour



## Caroline (Sep 21, 2009)

This is inspired by an article I have read in the paper about a dentists who collects toothpaste.

What flavour toothpaste does everyone like? My flavourites are freshmint and spearmint.


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Sep 21, 2009)

Caroline said:


> This is inspired by an article I have read in the paper about a dentists who collects toothpaste.
> 
> What flavour toothpaste does everyone like? My flavourites are freshmint and spearmint.



Yes I'm the same , Freshmint  is probably my all time favourite though . Does anyone else think toothpaste tastes really sweet? I have noticed since going on Insulin the things taste sweeter and toothpaste is toooo sweet sometimes and makes me feel quite sick first thing  Or is it just me again hehehe


----------



## Caroline (Sep 21, 2009)

I thought it was just me with things in general and not just toothpaste tasting sweeter. I haven't had sugar in tea since I was about 10 and it only has to have a grain of sugar in it and I can't drink the stuff.


----------



## Steff (Sep 21, 2009)

mines the three stripe colgate one


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Sep 21, 2009)

Caroline said:


> I thought it was just me with things in general and not just toothpaste tasting sweeter. I haven't had sugar in tea since I was about 10 and it only has to have a grain of sugar in it and I can't drink the stuff.



Yes I'm the same!! I can smell if someone has stirred my Coffee with a spoon thats been near sugar! I have never added sugar to cooking , cereal etc I think things are too sweet already. Problem for me when I'm hypo is the fact that sugary things make me feel sick!!>>>> unless its chocolate or cake hehe


----------



## Caroline (Sep 21, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> Yes I'm the same!! I can smell if someone has stirred my Coffee with a spoon thats been near sugar! I have never added sugar to cooking , cereal etc I think things are too sweet already. Problem for me when I'm hypo is the fact that sugary things make me feel sick!!>>>> unless its chocolate or cake hehe



My mum says I never make things sweet enough. I always place suagar on the table for those who want more. I even buy unsweetend soya milk if I'm baking (hubby is dairy intolerant) and for making white sauce.

I also find things too salty, but haven't cooked with salt for over 20 years when one of us was advised to cut out as much salt as possible. There is always table salt for thos who want to add it after the food is cooked.


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Sep 21, 2009)

Caroline said:


> My mum says I never make things sweet enough. I always place suagar on the table for those who want more. I even buy unsweetend soya milk if I'm baking (hubby is dairy intolerant) and for making white sauce.
> 
> I also find things too salty, but haven't cooked with salt for over 20 years when one of us was advised to cut out as much salt as possible. There is always table salt for thos who want to add it after the food is cooked.



I tried Soya Milk for a while but couldn't take to it I'll only drink Skimmed Milk now , Full Fat or Semi Skimmed tastes too thick and fatty for me .
I hardly ever use Salt , sometimes I might use a tiny pinch of Sea Salt but rarely. Have you ever noticed how much Salt TV Chefs use  I love Jamie Oliver but my god he uses a huge amount of Salt in his cooking !! he's always grabbing handfulls of the stuff


----------



## Caroline (Sep 21, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> I tried Soya Milk for a while but couldn't take to it I'll only drink Skimmed Milk now , Full Fat or Semi Skimmed tastes too thick and fatty for me .
> I hardly ever use Salt , sometimes I might use a tiny pinch of Sea Salt but rarely. Have you ever noticed how much Salt TV Chefs use  I love Jamie Oliver but my god he uses a huge amount of Salt in his cooking !! he's always grabbing handfulls of the stuff



Not everyone can take soya milk. I use it mainly when baking and cooking as hubby prefers not to have milk in tea and coffee these days.

I avoid TV and celebrity chefs. they use too much salt and a couple use too much sugar, they add the correct amount then a bit more.

We are exploring all kinds of ways of adding flavour without salt and sugar. There are plenty of herbs and spices around...


----------



## rossi_mac (Sep 21, 2009)

Do they do curry or whisky flavoured toothpaste? That would encourage me to brush my gnashers!


----------



## Caroline (Sep 21, 2009)

rossi_mac said:


> Do they do curry or whisky flavoured toothpaste? That would encourage me to brush my gnashers!



There are whisky flavoured toothpastes if you know where to look. You can get a variety of alcohol flavours if you know where to look. I know some people who use a paste of whisky salt and bicarbonate of soda, but it tastes awful and a true whisky drinker wouldn't spoil good whisky like that...


----------



## rossi_mac (Sep 21, 2009)

Caroline said:


> There are whisky flavoured toothpastes if you know where to look. You can get a variety of alcohol flavours if you know where to look. I know some people who use a paste of whisky salt and bicarbonate of soda, but it tastes awful and a true whisky drinker wouldn't spoil good whisky like that...



very true it would be a waste, I sit corrected!!


----------



## Caroline (Sep 21, 2009)

Make a good mouth wash and if you wanted you could swallow it too. Just unadulatrated whisky that is. Can't stand the stuff myself.


----------



## rossi_mac (Sep 21, 2009)

Caroline said:


> Make a good mouth wash and if you wanted you could swallow it too. Just unadulatrated whisky that is. Can't stand the stuff myself.



oooooh you got me thirsty now Caroline, and I'm holding out till tomorrow as got the quacks in the morning! May have to hide in a dark corner!


----------



## Caroline (Sep 21, 2009)

You're welcome to my share of the whixky, do you prefer Scotch or Irish or is there anything else? The old man likes Jack Daniels. I use it as cough medicine thoe!

Good luck at the quacks, I ought to see mine soon for a review of my meds. Na think I'll see the nurse, I get a nice chat with her too.


----------



## AlisonM (Sep 21, 2009)

Do they come in Highland Park or Laphroaig? Or maybe Bombay Sapphire (gin)? Mojito flavour would be good.


----------



## rossi_mac (Sep 21, 2009)

seeing both nurse and quack (not the crazy one)

Ohh blimey those words Alison make me quiver!


----------



## Tezzz (Sep 21, 2009)

I'm a boring old fart when it comes to toothpaste. I've never liked any flavours.

I normally *thoroughly* brush my teeth with just water then a good old rinse gets all the crud out. Then I use pea sized amount for the final go.

Foams up nicely and another gargle and the nasty taste is gone.

A tube of toothpaste lasts me a year.


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Sep 21, 2009)

brightontez said:


> I'm a boring old fart when it comes to toothpaste. I've never liked any flavours.
> 
> I normally *thoroughly* brush my teeth with just water then a good old rinse gets all the crud out. Then I use pea sized amount for the final go.
> 
> ...



*Eek do you floss ? I wouldn't be without my floss and I always brush at least 3 times a day . I was once told years ago by the dentist that Diabetics need to look after their gums as we are more prone to gum disease  *


----------



## rossi_mac (Sep 21, 2009)

Yeah I was told that too AM, I cheered with joy when I heard that one too! What a great thing this is


----------



## Tezzz (Sep 21, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> *Eek do you floss ? I wouldn't be without my floss and I always brush at least 3 times a day . I was once told years ago by the dentist that Diabetics need to look after their gums as we are more prone to gum disease  *




I haven't seen a dentist since diagnosis. I brush properly, up and down. Like I was taught by the hygienist when I was 14. No complaints in the last 30 years or so...


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Sep 21, 2009)

rossi_mac said:


> Yeah I was told that too AM, I cheered with joy when I heard that one too! What a great thing this is



Yes it just keeps getting better and better doesn't it !!?? 
Btw Ross >> any room on the boat of yours in the med?? >> please ? 


brightontez said:


> I haven't seen a dentist since diagnosis. I brush properly, up and down. Like I was taught by the hygienist when I was 14. No complaints in the last 30 years or so...



Cool thats good news then , keep up the good work


----------



## HelenP (Sep 21, 2009)

My favourite flavour of toothpaste is BOGOF or "half-price" flavour!! 

xx


----------



## rossi_mac (Sep 21, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> Yes it just keeps getting better and better doesn't it !!??
> Btw Ross >> any room on the boat of yours in the med?? >> please ?
> 
> 
> Cool thats good news then , keep up the good work



Yeah come aboard! Not as big as Heidi's Ark but I'm going for the small select group luxury cruiser!! Plenty of booze on board too, trying to sort out a good cook too! Bring your own squirty cream


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Sep 21, 2009)

rossi_mac said:


> Yeah come aboard! Not as big as Heidi's Ark but I'm going for the small select group luxury cruiser!! Plenty of booze on board too, trying to sort out a good cook too! Bring your own squirty cream



Oo will do , I'll start packing  I'm an excellent cook and I think I'd have to bring Twin too if thats okay? Make sure we've got plenty of Vodka as well as Whisky and Beer!! Plus Toothpaste lol !! we have to look after our gums hehe


----------



## rossi_mac (Sep 21, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> Oo will do , I'll start packing  I'm an excellent cook and I think I'd have to bring Twin too if thats okay? Make sure we've got plenty of Vodka as well as Whisky and Beer!! Plus Toothpaste lol !! we have to look after our gums hehe



there's plenty of room, I'll stock the larder and give you a call


----------

